# Introducing a male kitten to a female cat



## Nancyfleur (May 24, 2012)

Hi

Recently a friends cat as had kittens so I decided to take one in. I already have a 4 year old cat named Fleur. Our dining room, kitchen and tv room are all connected not separated by doors. I know you should keep the new kitten and cat separate but where I am going to put him without fleur. I don't want to force ten on each other. 
Any suggestions??


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Could you put the new kitten in your bathroom or in a bedroom? You'll need to kitten proof the area of course, but this way, they can be kept separate while you do your introduction process.


----------

